# Stove for 6 rads



## Molli (19 Jan 2012)

Thinking of changing from open fire to stove. What might be the best type just to heat 6 rads. I'm very slow to do this as I really like my open fire so it will be a big decision.


----------



## Sandals (20 Jan 2012)

We put in a stove straight into over fireplace, best thing ever, 1000 times more heat, less fuel, ashes caught in the little metal tray. We'v a non back boiler one so in a couple of hours.

I would recommend the ceramic type ones as opposed to matt black as I find ours very dirty (others here will disagree)...


----------



## seantheman (20 Jan 2012)

Molli said:


> Thinking of changing from open fire to stove. What might be the best type just to heat 6 rads. I'm very slow to do this as I really like my open fire so it will be a big decision.


 
Have a look here [broken link removed] 
and here [broken link removed]
and finally [broken link removed]
There will be others including Boru,Charnwood,Esse........


----------



## Molli (20 Jan 2012)

Thanks Sandals and seantheman for that. At the minute we get a bit of smoke out of our fire into the room at times, with a stove is that ever a problem? I presume when doors are closed it can't happen. Also I forgot to clarify these are 6 double rads.


----------



## rayn (20 Jan 2012)

We had similar problem with open fire. No such problem with stove. Look at Clearview, we are delighted with our Matt black steel stove and no problem with keeping it clean.


----------



## Molli (20 Jan 2012)

Thanks rayn. Will check that out too.


----------



## falasarana (25 Jan 2012)

Hi Molli,
installed a Inis boiler stove last may and very happy with results, designed and manufactured in ireland, they come in 3 sizes and a good few colours, they also come with a single door which means you still get to look at your fire through the large glass, the inis meain (their mid sized stove) should heat 6 rads.


----------



## Molli (25 Jan 2012)

Thanks falasarana, I will certainly have a look at that one also.


----------



## Molli (26 Jan 2012)

I am hoping to take out existing fireplace and fit stove in if possible. Is this a big job?


----------



## falasarana (5 Feb 2012)

Hi Molli,
taking out the the existing fireplace is relatively easy and you may be able to sell it on afterwards, then you have the choice between a freestanding stove or an inset stove, i chose the freestanding and let it sit out into the room i think it supplies more heat to the room than an inset stove. it does however take up more room than a normal fireplace, the hearth may need to be extended outwards as you need 300mm in front of the stove as per building regs.
Depending on the size of your stove you may have to modify fireplace to accommodate stove, i widened and deepened the opening a bit to keep the stove as far back as possible but this was just to hide the pipework.
the two biggest limitations are the routing of the pipework and the height of the flue gatherer from the floor (if you look up your chimney you should see this pre cast concrete component).
I hope this is helpfull


----------



## Molli (5 Feb 2012)

Thank you very much falasarana for that. I'm still searching for the right stove.


----------



## raglan (6 Feb 2012)

Hi Falasarana,

We are hoping to put in a boiler stove. Our chimney breast comes out of internal wall into room, we would like to widen the opening too so the stove sits back more into the space. Was this a big job to do? Ours is a relatively new build.


----------



## dialer (8 Feb 2012)

After you reveal the fireplace by taking out the existing stove you will need to know how much room you have left to widen the space that once housed the fireplace. The chimney lintel will determine this. Be careful.. You may have to reconsider stove sizes.


----------

